# Halfords tool chests



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

whats the actual difference between the Halfords Professional and Industrial Tool chests?

want to upgrade mine, and have quite a bit in Halfords vouchers and other vouchers i can spend in there, and expecting some more for xmas, i was thinking the pro ones were good enough, but now I'm wondering! :wall:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I went for the Pro's and they are of a very good quality.

Mine are just housing my tools and various items and get use only a few times per month so I wasn't bothered about something too heavy duty.

Granted, I went for them in the sale as the price was stupid.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've still got my pro chest I was bought when I was 18, I'm now 37! It's a little faded and taken a bit of a battering, but draws still slide smoothly in and out and they're are packed full and probably severely overweighted, the lock still works. Perfect for me. And just like to say it's never been garage stored, it's always been kept in one of them plastic outdoor garden tidy stores, so basically it's out in all weathers.

This is the newer version of mine,
http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...onal-4-drawer-intermediate-ball-bearing-chest


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wondering now wether to wait or get now, hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## v6quattrogrip (Feb 10, 2015)

Last year they had online offers on boxing day you got the top and bottom industrial box under £300


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You have seen my red Pros in the garage....well worth it if they do them on a deal.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ords-professional-7-drawer-ball-bearing-chest

and

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ds-professional-5-drawer-ball-bearing-cabinet


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I have the 3 piece pro set bought on offer a couple of years ago. Very pleased with it, very well made and nicely finished, should give plenty of years of service. I certainly don't feel the need for anything 'better' for general home mechanics duties.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ords-professional-7-drawer-ball-bearing-chest
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...ds-professional-5-drawer-ball-bearing-cabinet


Yet thats the top and bottom units I have....also got the middle unit.

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...onal-4-drawer-intermediate-ball-bearing-chest

I am really happy with them....


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I've got that middle one too - bought it when it was only £60. Just sits on the garage racking rather than free standing and is perfect for what I need.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yet thats the top and bottom units I have....also got the middle unit.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...onal-4-drawer-intermediate-ball-bearing-chest
> 
> I am really happy with them....


At the minute they're £250 for all 3……


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a rather large one from halfords, not sure if it's professional or industrial but I am neither. 

Mine are the black ones, I wanted these for the 400mm deep drawers. After years with 300mm drawers as soon as I tried the 400mm version I found it troublesome to live with the smaller alternative. 

The ones which I have are the two black ones, lower roll cab and the large top box. One thing is the drawers are all the same length rather than the smaller broken up top compartments, at the time of buying I thought this was a negative but it is most certainly a positive. 

The black ones I have came with drawer liners, and the drawers all have latched/locks on them so the lever must be pulled for the drawer to open which again I find very handy. 

I have had my two boxes for perhaps 3 years now, I can't remember what I paid for them, I think they were £250 each but I got them on a post Christmas sale of buy one get one free or something to that effect. 

I have work colleagues who bought Clarke HD equivalents at the same time and I have to say I think the halfords ones are leagues above them, cheaper as well.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> At the minute they're £250 for all 3……


Do it that's cracking value.

I got mine on an offer think it was £350 I paid. Trust me you will find stuff to fill it.

I love mine it's all nicely organised and I know where everything is now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, I reckon I will indeed


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So did you get them?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Decided to wait until after Xmas now, hopefully get some more vouchers


----------



## Gaz| (Jul 18, 2014)

They are great value, I use my industrial black ones for work in a machine shop.. and stand up really well for the amount inside them.. just a tip, I use my Halfords trade card to purchase them, which pretty much makes them 1/2 price. So if you know anyone with a trade card it's like getting them on sale all year round.


----------



## v6quattrogrip (Feb 10, 2015)

They are on offer today 299 for the top and bottom industrial box


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Special offer now on
Halfords tool chest deal

Enter code BUNDLE249 at the checkout and its £249.00 for all 3 units.


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> Special offer now on
> Halfords tool chest deal
> 
> Enter code BUNDLE249 at the checkout and its £249.00 for all 3 units.


Excellent find, gonna make some very happy people, or mad if they have paid the 299 for 2...

Simmo.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Simo87 said:


> Excellent find, gonna make some very happy people, or mad if they have paid the 299 for 2...
> 
> Simmo.


Yep...I found the receipt for mine and this was the deal I got back in April this year....

Worth signing up for the Halfords emails as these codes are normally sent by there


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Went to look at these and the professional are really nice much better than the standard ones. I'm going I think get the sealey retro as much wider


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Special offer now on
> Halfords tool chest deal
> 
> Enter code BUNDLE249 at the checkout and its £249.00 for all 3 units.


I'm trying, I'm trying! Need to borrow your jeep though :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No you don't!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> No you don't!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, you trust me don't you????


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Special offer now on
> Halfords tool chest deal
> 
> Enter code BUNDLE249 at the checkout and its £249.00 for all 3 units.





Simo87 said:


> Excellent find, gonna make some very happy people, or mad if they have paid the 299 for 2...
> 
> Simmo.


Is a very good deal £249 for the professional trio!

Just a note though the £299 was for the industrial two piece which I believe was an equally good deal. Also happens to be what I purchased on boxing day with an additional 10% off :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I never got to see the industrial as was all in boxes but the professional was there and the standard. Just by looking at the standard the draws was off. The ballbearing mechanism works a treat


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

after nick found that cracking deal, i went into store as i couldn't buy online, or have it delivered, so i explained to him the situation, and he rung round another couple of Halfords in the area, one store had all 3 units, but one was a display one, so before i went off treking i went to have a look at the one unit they had, and i wasn't overly impressed, maybe with it being a display one or not, i don't know, but i saw this offer on, so reserved it, but which do you think is the better deal?

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...drawer-ball-bearing-tool-cabinet-chest-bundle


----------

